# Pre purchase tips



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

All,
I'm going to look at a 2003 AR tomorrow. Anything AR specific that I need to check (aside from the air suspension) that I should look for? I'm a car nut so I speak car talk but unfamiliar with the issues for the AR. Silver, 138k, Auto, Black/Grey interior, asking $3490. It's seriously clean looking in the pix. He doesn't have service records so anything he says (especially about timing belts) is just BS to me. 

Thanks
TJ


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hold out for 6 SPM 2.7 or a V8 auto. If that’s not what this is, look and leave. No docs on the car is red flag. The exception on no docs I’ve seen was a 2.7 Auto that a master VW tech owned for two years and soothed the car to perfect running condition backed up by his personal and dealer reputation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks. Is the 5-speed auto really that lame?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

The Tiptronic will fail, the airsprings will fail, the turbos will fail, the height sensors will fail, you'll get oil leaks, you'll get coolant leaks. Remember you will be buying parts for a car that cost $50k (a very very nice car).

Worst of all you'll get the MOD bug.......

Ahh, then the fun starts.

I have had my 2001 since early '05 when she had 22k on the odometer, I drive this car every day and in no way am I at the point of selling, I may never be.

I remember Pete from the AW days, I slid off with QW.

Jon

Read this, posted by paulroad written by gragravar - http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/14155.phtml


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hi Jon! Great feedback. The V8 & 02 6SP M are the most loaded allroad Audi made. Unlike other year 2.7t, both seats have the memory function located in the door pockets of the Driver AND Pass side full electric front seats. 

Due to their low numbers they are generally cared for by enthusiasts who sell to private parties instead of churning a broken car to be wholesaled off, haphazardly repaired, only to start the process all over again.

You will regret having a used 2.7t and replacing an autobox at nearly the cost paid for the car. This is not the case with a new clutch in a 6SP M or 300 hp V8.

The 6SP M is just nuts to drive being that you can use the entire power band of the turbos and down shift into turns only to have the beast squat down and fly out of the corner like wholly hell with Quattro in 2nd or 3rd. The fool who tailgates a 6SP M into a turn at 30 mph+ will shat themselves when they have to overshoot the turn and stab their brakes that never had to be used on the 6SP M vehicle.

The V8, having only driven them a few times, is pure linear power. They’re the only ones with telescopic steering wheels. The 2.7t is limited to mechanically tilt up/down. I believe the V8 wheel is electricity operated along with bigger brakes at the rear and standard radio/shift/phone (prep’d) controls on the steering wheel. The allroad community is small. Expect to buy a known enthusiast car and possibly fly out to drive THAT car home. Don’t accept leaky main seals, no paperwork on the car or broken electrics. Someone never fixed it for a (very costly) reason. 

My 02 6SP M is bone stock and unmolested. The best mods made have been the addition of factory (RNS-e) Nav that supports the factory XM, speech dialogue BT, DVD, tv tuner and (phat box) factory music hard drive. It’s all Euro options that are unseen to all but the owner. The master tech who did that also installed a factory 3rd row seat. After years of minimal driving I recently took mine up to a buck twenty. It felt like 80 running on stock suspension. That speed, with the ecu (automatically) lowering the car down to its lowest suspension setting, on bags, is something only an A8 owner has experienced. The allroad is a BFH (Big F’g Hammer) but the 4.2 V8 or 6SP M 2.7t is Thor’s hammer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

I like the way you talk :laugh:
I get what your saying perfectly. Thanks for the advice and the insight.

I passed on the car. I never buy a car without paperwork and this cannot be the exception.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Post up if u find one you like or purchased. Good luck on the hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

gunner,

in no way am I trying to scare you off (I am knocking very hard on wood right now before I continue), my '01 now has just over 170k and feel like I have been lucky with it. No I am not saying things have never been touched, but I have been on forums for some time and it seems a lot of these car have some issues.

I have replaced tie rod ends once (under 50k miles), I am now on my second Tip trans, first one out at 62k under warranty and second in July this year (around 5000 miles ago). One front air spring developed a leak, I replaced both with Arnott genII, but wished I would have went with Audi ones (they seem to operate differently then oe).

Swapped to a Stoptech Stage 2 kit in '07 not a big change really but was a huge difference. On the shelf is a rear upgrade to 4.2 rear calipers and run D2S8 rotors and ready to go 18z up front (they will come from a local guy, rotorlab).

I am still on the original turbos. 3" DP's into magnaflow cat back (catless) and a custom tune. Huge huge change and had to keep number low due to the Tip and stock K03's. Yep, a custom tune for pennies.

OOPS Forgot..... my first mod was H-Sports (we owed it for about 4 months) - Wife and I came out of MK2 VW's GTI 16v and GLI both with tuned suspensions. After my wife's first drive she said "WOW, this car is a lot more fun to drive now"

A deep discussion went on when it was time for the second Tip. Me - 6MT, Wife - Tip (we've been shifting for years). Yes this hurts, I lost, even worse I have a full swap donor o use. My wife drives the car a couple days a week transporting our granddaughter (yep, soon to be 58), she says, besides you can take the B7S4 avant if you want the third pedal. Okay.

Like I somewhat said, after nearly 13 years of ownership my allroad is still very fulfilling to drive and I have 10 other vehicles to choose from.


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

*Roadtrip this Weekend to take a look...*

I am going to look at a 2001 Green/Green, 2.7T, manual with ~165K this weekend. The owner has all of the service records, it has the Arnott suspension, he has the receipts from a well reviewed local shop who just did the timing belt and the water pump as well as replacing the upper control arms. His price a little high but it might be worth it based on the pictures, the car looks immaculate, even the 3rd row seat looks perfect.

Mind you, I have never driven an Allroad before (I have driven an A6 wagon and its European brethren the Skoda Superb) but it has always been a bit of a bucket list car for me and my wife is on board with this as long as this doesn't become ANOTHER project. I can live with that. Am I insane?

The only drawback to this particular car is the green interior...which if I must be honest seems a bit much?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

x53gunner said:


> I like the way you talk :laugh:
> I get what your saying perfectly. Thanks for the advice and the insight.
> 
> I passed on the car. I never buy a car without paperwork and this cannot be the exception.


If you're still looking I have a 2005 V8 Allroad with the tiptronic for sale in AZ. And a folder full of maintenance records.


----------

